# Maltese stance



## nonsak (Apr 7, 2008)

Is it normal for the maltese front feet to turn outward when standing or sitting?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (nonsak @ Jul 21 2008, 08:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608989


> Is it normal for the maltese front feet to turn outward when standing or sitting?[/B]


No, the legs should be nice and straight and the feet shouldn't turn in or out.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

It is incorrect according to our breed standard. That does not mean your dog will be any less of an excellent pet.


----------



## MKLadee (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE (nonsak @ Jul 21 2008, 07:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608989


> Is it normal for the maltese front feet to turn outward when standing or sitting?[/B]


Tucker's do that and it looks so cute! :biggrin:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

QUOTE (MKLadee @ Aug 2 2008, 09:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=614804


> QUOTE (nonsak @ Jul 21 2008, 07:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608989





> Is it normal for the maltese front feet to turn outward when standing or sitting?[/B]


Tucker's do that and it looks so cute! :biggrin: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Tucker is cute doing that, he looks like he's practicing a ballet stance.  

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jul 21 2008, 09:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=609013


> QUOTE (nonsak @ Jul 21 2008, 08:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608989





> Is it normal for the maltese front feet to turn outward when standing or sitting?[/B]


No, the legs should be nice and straight and the feet shouldn't turn in or out.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Whoops, Arch always looks like he just got off a horse..... :brownbag: 
Howdy, cowboy!!! 
[attachment=39668:A_A__bow_legs.jpg]


----------



## MKLadee (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE (MissMelanie @ Aug 2 2008, 04:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=614941


> Tucker is cute doing that, he looks like he's practicing a ballet stance.
> 
> enJOY!
> Melanie[/B]


Thanks! Someone said one time that he looks so proper sitting like that. LOL 

By the way, everytime I see your signature about saving the earth because it is the only planet with chocolate, I intend to say something and then forget. I agree 100% :thumbsup: ! But then, I'm literally a certified chocolate. I have a certificate from a chocolatier in California confirming it  

Debbie


----------



## MKLadee (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Aug 2 2008, 07:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=615008


> Whoops, Arch always looks like he just got off a horse..... :brownbag:
> Howdy, cowboy!!!
> [attachment=39668:A_A__bow_legs.jpg][/B]


Oh...how cute! I'll bet that just fits his personality, too! From the back, Riley is looks a little bowlegged, sometimes more than others. It sort of makes him look like he's walking with a bit of a 'priss'. :biggrin:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

QUOTE (MKLadee @ Aug 2 2008, 09:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=615043


> QUOTE (MissMelanie @ Aug 2 2008, 04:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=614941





> Tucker is cute doing that, he looks like he's practicing a ballet stance.
> 
> enJOY!
> Melanie[/B]


Thanks! Someone said one time that he looks so proper sitting like that. LOL 

By the way, everytime I see your signature about saving the earth because it is the only planet with chocolate, I intend to say something and then forget. I agree 100% :thumbsup: ! But then, I'm literally a certified chocolate. I have a certificate from a chocolatier in California confirming it  

Debbie

[/B][/QUOTE]

I can't imagine life without chocolate... many, many things I could give up but NOT that. 

Sorry to be off topic... but chocolate, is just as important, ya know. B) 

Thank you!
Melanie


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i watched show last night on bbc about peddigree dogs, if you can down load it s a must see..says most peddigree dogs are flawed??


----------



## MKLadee (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE (MissMelanie @ Aug 20 2008, 06:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622118


> ... but chocolate, is just as important, ya know. B)
> 
> Thank you!
> Melanie[/B]


Absolutely! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (jodublin @ Aug 20 2008, 08:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622161


> i dont think soo.if your not showing does it matter? show last night on bbc about peddigree dogs if you can down load it any were a must see..says most peddigree dogs are flawed??jo[/B]


Actually, structure does matter even in a pet. The Maltese standard is not an arbitrary list of physical qualities, but a blueprint carefully developed to insure that the breed is as sound as possible. Proper structure equals proper movement which is important for soundness. For example, a dog whose feet turn inwards or outwards will put stress on joints like knees, shoulders, hips which can lead to arthritis, patella and hip problems, etc. Lady has one front foot that turns outwards and now that she is older, she actually falls down on that leg when she runs sometimes. She also has bad arthritis in that shoulder now.

Most pedigreed dogs are flawed, but a reputable breeder strives to produce puppies as close to the standard as possible. 

Have you seen this article from Foxstone Maltese yet? It is a good explantion of pet vs. show quality.

http://www.foxstonemaltese.com/show_vs_pet.htm


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Aug 20 2008, 08:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622188


> QUOTE (jodublin @ Aug 20 2008, 08:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622161





> i dont think soo.if your not showing does it matter? show last night on bbc about peddigree dogs if you can down load it any were a must see..says most peddigree dogs are flawed??jo[/B]


Actually, structure does matter even in a pet. The Maltese standard is not an arbitrary list of physical qualities, but a blueprint carefully developed to insure that the breed is is sound as possible. Proper structure equals proper movement which is important for soundness. For example, a dog whose feet turn inwards or outwards will put stress on joints like knees, shoulders, hips which can lead to arthritis, patella and hip problems, etc. Lady has one front foot that turns outwards and now that she is older, she actually falls down on that leg when she runs sometimes. She also has bad arthritis in that shoulder now.

Most pedigreed dogs are flawed, but a reputable breeder strives to produce puppies as close to the standard as possible. 

Have you seen this article from Foxstone Maltese yet? It is a good explantion of pet vs. show quality.

http://www.foxstonemaltese.com/show_vs_pet.htm
[/B][/QUOTE]





:goodpost:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Aug 20 2008, 08:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622208


> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Aug 20 2008, 08:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622188





> QUOTE (jodublin @ Aug 20 2008, 08:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622161





> i dont think soo.if your not showing does it matter? show last night on bbc about peddigree dogs if you can down load it any were a must see..says most peddigree dogs are flawed??jo[/B]


Actually, structure does matter even in a pet. The Maltese standard is not an arbitrary list of physical qualities, but a blueprint carefully developed to insure that the breed is is sound as possible. Proper structure equals proper movement which is important for soundness. For example, a dog whose feet turn *inwards or outwards will put stress on joints like knees, shoulders, hips which can lead to arthritis, patella and hip problems, e*tc. Lady has one front foot that turns outwards and now that she is older, she actually falls down on that leg when she runs sometimes. She also has bad arthritis in that shoulder now.

Most pedigreed dogs are flawed, but a reputable breeder strives to produce puppies as close to the standard as possible. 

Have you seen this article from Foxstone Maltese yet? It is a good explantion of pet vs. show quality.

http://www.foxstonemaltese.com/show_vs_pet.htm
[/B][/QUOTE]





:goodpost:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Here is a article that has something to do with what Jo is talking about. 

http://entertainment.timesonline.co.uk/tol...icle4561098.ece

Also I made bold part of Marj's statement above. And I totally agree. I really worry when I see a dog that does not have a correct stance. There can be so many possible health issues down the line for them. 

BTW Good post Marj!!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Whoops, Arch always looks like he just got off a horse..... :brownbag: 
Howdy, cowboy!!! 
[attachment=39668:A_A__bow_legs.jpg]
[/QUOTE]


Oh, my gosh! That's so cute! Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

hi iam sorry if i have upset anybody....jo


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (jodublin @ Aug 21 2008, 10:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622431


> hi iam sorry if i have upset anybody....jo[/B]


Oh, gosh, you haven't upset anybody!  

It's a great discussion to have, about the importance of breeding to the standard. It can't be stressed enough.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

QUOTE (jodublin @ Aug 21 2008, 09:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622431


> hi iam sorry if i have upset anybody....jo[/B]


Jo you have no reason to say you are sorry. {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

:ThankYou: jo


----------



## jaceybaby (Sep 16, 2008)

No, I don't believe so. However, a friend's dog (not a Maltese, mind you) does that and is perfectly healthy! Good luck!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Aug 2 2008, 09:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=615008


> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jul 21 2008, 09:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=609013





> QUOTE (nonsak @ Jul 21 2008, 08:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608989





> Is it normal for the maltese front feet to turn outward when standing or sitting?[/B]


No, the legs should be nice and straight and the feet shouldn't turn in or out.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Whoops, Arch always looks like he just got off a horse..... :brownbag: 
Howdy, cowboy!!! 
[attachment=39668:A_A__bow_legs.jpg]
[/B][/QUOTE]


That's hilarious. I also liked your photos of walking the 3 dogs, crazy bouncing boxer...interesting neighborhood !


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Maglily @ Feb 10 2009, 06:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=723506


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Aug 2 2008, 09:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=615008





> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jul 21 2008, 09:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=609013





> QUOTE (nonsak @ Jul 21 2008, 08:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608989





> Is it normal for the maltese front feet to turn outward when standing or sitting?[/B]


No, the legs should be nice and straight and the feet shouldn't turn in or out.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Whoops, Arch always looks like he just got off a horse..... :brownbag: 
Howdy, cowboy!!! 
[attachment=39668:A_A__bow_legs.jpg]
[/B][/QUOTE]


That's hilarious. I also liked your photos of walking the 3 dogs, crazy bouncing boxer...interesting neighborhood !
[/B][/QUOTE]

Why, thank you. I ususally try to edit out Archie's legs when they're looking very bowed... :blush:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Toto has the same stance as Tucker, with his front paws turned outward. Sometimes when he trots he kind of looks like Charlie Chaplin...all he needs is a little cane. 

[attachment=48199:charlie_chaplin.jpg]


----------



## MKLadee (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ Feb 10 2009, 08:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=723644


> Toto has the same stance as Tucker, with his front paws turned outward. Sometimes when he trots he kind of looks like Charlie Chaplin...all he needs is a little cane.
> 
> [attachment=48199:charlie_chaplin.jpg][/B]


That's cute! Tucker is like a little cat. He's got springs on his feet. He can jump from a standing position up across the arm of the couch and never touch it. It is almost like he's lighter than air. There's no place he cannot get to! :biggrin: He loves to jump up onto something when Riley is chasing him because Riley hasn't realized he could probably jump up there, too. Instead, he just puts his front paws up, wags his tail, and waits for one of us to give him a little lift! LOL


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

QUOTE (MKLadee @ Feb 10 2009, 10:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=723810


> That's cute! Tucker is like a little cat. He's got springs on his feet. He can jump from a standing position up across the arm of the couch and never touch it. It is almost like he's lighter than air. There's no place he cannot get to! :biggrin: He loves to jump up onto something when Riley is chasing him because Riley hasn't realized he could probably jump up there, too. Instead, he just puts his front paws up, wags his tail, and waits for one of us to give him a little lift! LOL[/B]


Toto's favorite place is the top of the back of the couch but his springs seem to be slowing down. It doesn't look as easy for him to first jump onto the ottoman before getting to his favorite destination. But he too "escapes" from Tuffy by seeking higher ground. Tuffy's legs are shorter so she's never been able to jump high. She isn't as smart as Riley to ask for help lol. She crashes into the ottoman and bounces off of it, thankfully it is on carpet and is very cushy so she never hurts herself. Other times she tries to approach it like a pole vaulter by throwing herself at it sideways but can never get completely on top of it so she slowly slides off of the leather and then tries again. (Sorry for my little pictorials but this is really how she tries to do it & I've never seen a dog do this!)

[attachment=48228ole_vaulter.jpg]


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

is there anyway you can stop them turning their feet out?


----------



## MKLadee (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ Feb 11 2009, 05:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=723912


> Toto's favorite place is the top of the back of the couch but his springs seem to be slowing down. It doesn't look as easy for him to first jump onto the ottoman before getting to his favorite destination. But he too "escapes" from Tuffy by seeking higher ground. Tuffy's legs are shorter so she's never been able to jump high. She isn't as smart as Riley to ask for help lol. She crashes into the ottoman and bounces off of it, thankfully it is on carpet and is very cushy so she never hurts herself. Other times she tries to approach it like a pole vaulter by throwing herself at it sideways but can never get completely on top of it so she slowly slides off of the leather and then tries again. (Sorry for my little pictorials but this is really how she tries to do it & I've never seen a dog do this!)
> 
> [attachment=48228ole_vaulter.jpg][/B]


Oh...I can just see her doing it because it sounds just like Riley! :yes: He jumped the other day from the chair over to the couch. And it was a good 2.5 feet. We all just sort of looked at each other like, 'did he do that?' And twice he has actually jumped onto the couch. But he never has been able to make it again and we've tried to get him to. Now that we have new leather furniture downstairs, it is a little higher and I doubt he will. But he will run toward whatever he wants to get on and throw himself at it like he wants so bad to jump up there. A couple of times he'd done the 'bounce-off' thing (onto carpet, too ) Then he'll put his front paws up on it, give a little hop or two, and stands there fluttering his tail (it isn't really a 'wag') waiting for us to pick him up. We trained him well! Or maybe I should say we spoiled him rotten!  But he actually knows the words 'want to get up on the...?' Because when we say that and add bed/couch/chair, he'll run over to it and put his paws up there. Like Tuffy, his legs are just a little shorter than Tucker's and he's built a little stockier. I guess that makes the difference. Plus, Riley seems more straight-legged than Tucker. Our son teases that he walks/runs like the way you see soldiers in the old movies...their knees don't bend. It makes him sort of look like he strutting :rofl: All of those are just the little things that give them their unique personalities!


----------

